

Shooting at dark knight rises screening - kgthegreat
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/dark-knight-rises-screening-shooting-leaves-20-injured-deaths-feared-reports-article-1.1118289

======
zeeed
wtf. First Breivik, now this. What do we have to do to prevent such
exceptional events from happening without giving up essential civil liberties?
There must be something.

